# Cheddars / Jack with Qview



## redheelerdog (Oct 11, 2015)

Smoked three types of Cheddar and one Monterrey Jack this weekend:

Tillamook Extra Sharp Cheddar - 2lbs













Tillamook XS.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






Tillamook Medium Sharp Cheddar- 2lbs













Tillamook Med.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






Tillamook Monterrey Pepper Jack- 2lbs













Tillamook PJ.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






SC Daily Chef Sharp Cheddar- 5lbs













Daily Chef Sharp.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






Cheese Log:













Cheese Log.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






Sliced and ready:













Cheese 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






I use an AMZNPS with apple, and the Creative Smokealator X52 (more to come) for a cold smoke generator piped up to a MES30 box.













Cheese 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






I shoot for color instead of a specific time, put this in at 8am with an ambient air temp of 60F and a smoker temp of 65-70F. By noon it was 85F air temp with a 75F and rising smoker temp, so I pulled the cheese racks and put them in a cool room.

Rested the cheese for about 6-8 hrs and then back in the smoker for another 2hrs after the sun went down.

Really came out with a beautiful bronze apple smoke color.













Cheese Done.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






I did try several samples today after an overnight rest and it turned out amazing.













Cheese Done2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 11, 2015






Into the fridge today for a quick rest and vacuum pack for a 4 week mellowing. The samples did have a delicious smoke rind and was not bitter at all.

All vac packed up for storage.













VacPac.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 17, 2015






Thanks for looking and happy smokin!

John - Montana


----------



## b-one (Oct 11, 2015)

Great color on the cheese!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2015)

Nothing better than smoked Tillamook! Pepper jack is out favorite! Just cut into a two year old block of it and it is fantastic!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice.     Getting to be cheese time here


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2015)

RHD, looks scrumptious!


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2015)

John can't wait to see how much better that looks.Wish we had that cheese this side of the USA

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good, Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------

